
Rant HN: There's 1-Click Unsubscribe, then there's these assholes. - usernamebias
http://www.gartner.com/technology/about/policies/unsubscribe.jsp
======
fhood
One of my friends thought it would be hilarious to subscribe me to the Trump
newsletter. That was 3 or 4 months ago and despite unsubscribing and adding to
spam I still occasionally get stuff from them. My friend found it less funny
after I gave his email to a particularly predatory Indian marriage planning
site.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I suggest the nuclear option:
[https://goatattack.com/](https://goatattack.com/)

------
nkurz
How progressive that they at least let you unsubscribe from all of their lists
with a "simple" online form.

Intel, by contrast, still takes a more conservative approach. While they allow
you to unsubscribe from each individual list online, if you actually want to
stop receiving their "important marketing announcements" you need to write
them a physical letter.

Here's the helpful closing from one of their emails last week:

 _To unsubscribe from other Intel communications, contact us at this address:
Intel Corporation, 2200 Mission College Blvd., M /S RNB4-145, Attn:
Unsubscribe/Privacy, Santa Clara, CA 95054._

------
aasarava
Could it be done better? Sure. But to be fair, the fields aren't all required.
If you want to unsubscribe from emails, you only enter your email. It's pretty
clear this is a low-tech solution that just sends the unsubscribe request to
someone in marketing who then manually scrub their various list (hence the 5
days).

For unsubscribing from print mailings, this is actually not bad. It's much
easier to enter my address than it is to go find some ID printed on the label
of a recent mailing and enter that in, as some places require you to do.

------
iamthepieman
I've been subscribed to a UK based liberal democrat campaign and party news
list for two years now. I have

\- responded to several fundraisers and party organizers asking them not to
email me anymore

\- clicked the unsubscribe button/link when there is one(about 1/3rd of the
time for some reason)

\- reported as spam

\- used various unsubscribe services/aggregators

all to no avail. At this point every time an email gets through I just report
as spam and manually add them to my filter.

~~~
jjkmk
Have you tried creating a wild card filter with anything @theirdomain.com

------
baron816
> Please note that we will process your request within five (5) business days.
> You may still receive marketing communications during this time.

That's just icing on the cake.

~~~
markbao
That's pretty good in the twisted world of email newsletters. I've seen quotes
of 2 weeks to unsubscribe before, as if they already printed and stamped a
physical mailer weeks ago...

~~~
bnb
I unsubscribed from the highly annoying BestBuy marketing emails and got a
notice I'd be removed in 10 days. I looked into CAN-SPAM, and that's the
maximum allowance of time to comply with a removal request. Never going to
shop at a BestBuy again.

------
frandroid
Also: [http://plaintextoffenders.com/post/28972162169/gartnercom-
te...](http://plaintextoffenders.com/post/28972162169/gartnercom-technology-
researchers)

------
frandroid
Fun "Rant HN" prefix, would click again.

------
jachee
In their defense, it's a one-stop form that can unsubscribe email, print, and
phone marketing.

But don't let me mellow your harsh. :)

------
busterarm
They're using JSP...the nerve. ;)

------
emrekzd
Hilarious. This is where the "report as spam" button comes in.

